# This just P's me off.



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

Had lunch today with a group of friends from work, nothing really special. One had just had his steak and kidney pie placed in front of him, and without a crumb passing his lips, he's plastering it in salt, pepper and sauce. 

I don't know why , but this is one of my biggest food related pet peeves. 

I always get the urge, but resist, to scream at people who do this. "TASTE THE BLOODY THING FIRST".

Oh well rant made, tension gone.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I know how you feel. My father pours salt on a cured ham, He won't even touch it without salt first. Just drives me crazy. So you can imagine how my holiday meals go.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't be the only one wondering what kidney pie is. I hope it is not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> I can't be the only one wondering what kidney pie is. I hope it is not as bad as it sounds.


I have always wanted to try it.

And, I agree on topic. I always taste my food first.

French fries/chips I always salt first, however, no matter what the circumstances. :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I usually taste before seasoning. 

However sometimes I will use pepper before tasting.

I hate salt and realy dont use it much anyway.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

yep, I can tell by the smell whether or not I want to add Pepper, but salt.. I need to taste before I add salt.


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> I can't be the only one wondering what kidney pie is. I hope it is not as bad as it sounds.


It's actually not that bad....
Just don't think kidneys, think of it as a "beefy" pot pie


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Tabasco on just about everything for me before I start eating  And some things black pepper. Just how I like things. 



Stacey


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

That makes me mad when I cook something ... but I could care less when somebody gets something in a resturant. I will use freshly ground black pepper before tasting but never salt or that horrid ground tasteless pepper you find in shakers.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> I can't be the only one wondering what kidney pie is. I hope it is not as bad as it sounds.


It's as bad as it sounds...yech...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I know what you mean. Some peope in America will pour ketchup over a $18 steak.


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

I went to cooking school instead of a "real" college.
There was a story about a student about to graduate who had several interviews with a big-league New York fancy restaurant. He just about had the job sewed up when on the last interview they took the kid to dinner.
When his plate arrived he started right in with the salt and pepper before tasting. They told the kid to get lost on the spot!
I'm not sure if that's a true story or not, but it makes me stop and think everytime I get a plate of food in a restaurant, fancy or not.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

while it's amusing, that story has been debunked on snopes.com...


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> I can't be the only one wondering what kidney pie is. I hope it is not as bad as it sounds.


Its steak and kidney pie, not sure how to describe it, the kidney just adds a little something else to the over all flavour. Quite often this will also have Guniess added .

We also tend to have lambs kidneys grilled as part of the full English Breakfast.

Ingredients
225g/8oz lamb's kidneys
700g/1lb 9oz chuck steak
1 tbsp vegetable oil
knob of butter
2 onions, chopped roughly
2 tbsp plain flour
2 bay leaves
4 sprigs of fresh thyme, leaves only
570ml/1 pint beef stock
4 field mushrooms, sliced thickly
1 tsp tomato purée
(Worcestershire sauce)
3 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
salt and feshly ground black pepper

For the pastry:
175g/6oz butter
225g/8oz plain flour
8-9 tbsp water
1 beaten egg, to glaze


----------



## Blackknight (Dec 20, 2003)

Jeff said:


> I know what you mean. Some peope in America will pour ketchup over a $18 steak.


That's just classless.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Blackknight said:


> That's just classless.


 :r :r :r Good one.

I like a lil ketchup and A1 mixed together. Not every bite but a few. MMMM.


----------



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll take my steak cooked medium without any toppings. As for salt and pepper, i put them both on french fries, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, and only pepper in soup. other than that don't use them hardly ever.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

pyrotech said:


> Had lunch today with a group of friends from work, nothing really special. One had just had his steak and kidney pie placed in front of him, and without a crumb passing his lips, he's plastering it in salt, pepper and sauce.
> 
> I don't know why , but this is one of my biggest food related pet peeves.
> 
> ...


That's not too bad. I'd have plastered it with puke  And please, NO spotted dick, or whatever you Britts call that grey stuff.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

punch said:


> And please, NO spotted dick,


Oh, I don't think I'll have any either. Spotted or umm _un-spotted_.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I salt any type of potato product as well. Hardly anything else though. Oh and I hate ketchup.


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

punch said:


> That's not too bad. I'd have plastered it with puke  And please, NO spotted dick, or whatever you Britts call that grey stuff.


I fear the Gentleman from Nebraska is somewhat confused, refering to Spotted Dick as grey stuff, must have had grits in error.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> That makes me mad when I cook something ... but I could care less when somebody gets something in a resturant. I will use freshly ground black pepper before tasting but never salt or that horrid ground tasteless pepper you find in shakers.


Just what he said - it's more offensive when I have done the cooking -


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Blackknight said:


> That's just classless.


 :r that's too funny... Frank has ketchup with his steak but he does put it on the side and he does taste it first without any ketchup. Ketchup with his steak is about the only thing he ever adds to anything. I can't really say the same, even though I don't put anyting on my steak. Frank does live in condiment country. John Tyler and I LOVE condiments. Just look in our fridge. Some things just get dumped on right away, especially anything mexican but most get tasted first and pepper added, no salt. I guess it all depends on what it is.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I know what you mean. Some peope in America will pour ketchup over a $18 steak.


I like my steak untouched. Now my spaghetti is another story, mmmmmmmmmmmmm. :r


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

pyrotech said:


> I fear the Gentleman from Nebraska is somewhat confused, refering to Spotted Dick as grey stuff, must have had grits in error.


I'm teasing you. Some of the stuff we eat here is pretty horrid, we just disguise the names a bit better. Grits I like (kind of). Its the some of the other stuff they eat down South that I've learned not to ask about when I'm eating. Along the way, I've found that I've eaten Racoon, Rattlesnake, Possum, Carp, Coot, and a lot of other things that would make Kidneys seem not so bad.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

:tpd: My daughter's grandfather grew up eating possum. When you don't have much choice, you make do.

And don't get me started on "chittlins".



pyrotech said:


> Its steak and kidney pie...
> 
> Ingredients
> 225g/8oz lamb's kidneys
> ...


Yum! I love steak and kidney pie. (Steak and kindney pudding, though, is pretty disgusting!)

I've seen many Americans recoil in horror. "You mean kidney _beans_, right?" We live very high on the food chain in this country. They don't know what they're missing.

Thanks for the recipe. I'm going to give it a try next week.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, I grew up in a household where once in awhile the old man would be boiling kidneys on the stove. The reason he was doing the cooking was my mother would have nothing to do with cooking kidneys. Smells like boiling urine! Now fried calves liver heaped with fried onions...yum. Won't eat it anymore 'cause of what they feed our cattle these days.

Love Heinz ketchup on real french fries...mmmm..but not on my steak please.:u


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

fitzsmoke said:


> The reason he was doing the cooking was my mother would have nothing to do with cooking kidneys. Smells like boiling urine!


Geeeee..... I wonder why that is? 

Steak and kidney pie is awesome (as so many people here have already attested to...) and you don't need sauce, you get gravy in the pie. Bonus.

Goes well inbewteen two slices of buttered bread.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Im sorry but I think this thread is hilarious!!

Steak and kidney pie is a great britich institution. kidneys are delicious in general, especially mixed with steak and guiness in a pie. Steak and kidney pudding is much better though, i love suet pastry, it soaks up all the flavour or the gravy and is wonderfully moist. Kidneys are also good cooked in a spicey onion gravy and served on toast for breakfast, mmmmmm

As for spotted dick i have no idea what you were thinking of, its a steamed sponge pudding with lemon and raisons/currants in it, its wonderful with custard on a cold day.

I guess this just goes to show the cultural divide with americans and brits. on my trip to visit my friend i met an american student and she loved british food (and this was student food,so its hardly the best we have to offer), especially our chocolate and sweets, she said she would really miss it when she goes home, so i guess it cant all be bad!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I agree.

I used to be like that. Now I taste first and most of the time I forgo the salt and pepper. I like the taste of the food and not the seasoning.


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I know what you mean. Some peope in America will pour ketchup over a $18 steak.


I better leave now...

Steak sause is considered ketchup to many, and I have this argument with my brother-in-law every time... it do it to enhance the taste, not to insult the chef as to say "Your cuts, selection and seasoning are disgraceful."

Oh well, at least I don't actually use real ketchup..

Kelso


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

steak and kidney pie????

i would probably smother it in tabasco sauce before attempting to swallow a bite...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

If I am eating in a find dining establishment (you know, the kind with paper napkins and tablecloths and such), I almost never use condiments unless I taste the food and then realize that I can cook better than the idiots they call chefs.

But when I eat in everyday restaurants, I will sometimes, but not always, apply pepper, ketchup or whatever strikes my fancy, as the food typically has no finesse to it whatsoever.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

fitzsmoke said:


> Now fried calves liver heaped with fried onions...yum. Love Heinz ketchup on real french fries...mmmm..but not on my steak please.:u


Mmmm.... liver and onions.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll tell you what's P'ing me off--trying to find lamb kidneys in Houston!! I can't find them anywhere. Fiesta has beef kidneys which is the closest I've come, but the flavor is too strong and the texture is all wrong. 

I'm going to keep trying. To tide me over, I made a very passable steak & mushroom pie using the caskwith's recipe with a frozen puff pastry crust and a half a can of Guiness for extra flavoring.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

puff pastry is pretty easy to make. it's basically just butter and flour, you just have to roll it out over and over and over and over again....


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> puff pastry is pretty easy to make. it's basically just butter and flour, you just have to roll it out over and over and over and over again....


My friend, if you can make puff pastry in my kitchen in Houston in June, well, you're a better pastry chef than I.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I know what you mean. Some peope in America will pour ketchup over a $18 steak.


I've never understood that either. Why cover-up a good steak with ketchup?

The seasoning before tasting thing was a major peeve for my father also.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

pyrotech said:


> Had lunch today with a group of friends from work, nothing really special. One had just had his *steak and kidney pie *placed in front of him, and without a crumb passing his lips, he's plastering it in salt, pepper and sauce.
> 
> I don't know why , but this is one of my biggest food related pet peeves.
> 
> ...


u


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ketchup makes everything taste good. Even Creamosas! :r


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I consider myself fairly adventurous and like to try new foods when I travel. I've tried some things that I won't try again, but I found I actually like haggis and blood sausage isn't bad. As long as you don't dwell on what's in it.

I still haven't gotten around to trying all the British... delicacies. Honestly your flavors of crisps is interesting enough to spend some time exploring. But, I've yet to have enough ale in me to order the toad in a hole.

And I'm not a fan of brown sauce.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> But, I've yet to have enough ale in me to order the toad in a hole.


The secret is to use only really _fresh _toads.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I never salt first!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

try 1st, salt as needed


----------

